# Pioneer VSX 31 and audio video issue



## 99999jj (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a pioneer vsx 31 and an xbox360 hooked to it through hdmi cables. The pioneer output is to a panasonic plasma via hdm1 cable as well.

Everything works on the xbox except the following.

when I try to play a dvd, the receiver flashes L R and Digital - all the while the dvd display glitches with a white horizontal static line, and the sound "blips" all in sync with the reciever flashing L R and Digital.

when I try to play Netflix through the Xbox, the same thing happens - except PCM flashes and I get a display glitch with white horizontal static line and sound "blips" in the same beat as the flashing pcm on the reciever. The Netflix image is HD quality except for the above.

I called Netflix, called Xbox and have not yet called pioneer. Anyone have any ideas what is going on?
99999jj is online now Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

i would start w a new 1.4 HDMI cable as a first step . After that I would set the video upconversion to off...

In my system the video quality of my PC is actually much better w the HDMI cable straight to the plasma. So experiment w that setup / use optical for sound to the VSX....


----------

